# Baby Show Homer



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

My first.  I had it out to harass it for banding but haven't had a chance since, its parents are very protective and guarding. No wonder! I've never seen such a fluffy baby! 

I named it Poof.

Here are some pics:

























I'm a tad worried about its mama, who's sitting quite poofie herself the past few days. I hope it's just another egg pending. It could be about time for a new round.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a darling little fluff ball.

Make sure to allow mom to bathe and have plenty of calcium for her. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Snipes, that is a beautiful baby and your pictures are so nice and clear. His name sure suits him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And what a darlin' little Poof he is too!!! Aren't show homers bigger than racing homers? How old is Poof............looks like a little ball of cotton.........


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

They seem to be a little "rounder". But the racers I have (a few adoptees/rescues) are the biggest birds in the group. The show homers do lay huge eggs, though! I have two hens and both of them lay "giant" eggs. When I first say one I thought it was a double-yolk. Now I've seen a half dozen eggs or so and they're all that big.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a CUTIE!!

And Poof is the BESTEST name!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

What a beauty.... I love that color!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awww little poof is just gorgeous!!  

Love the name too  

Lindi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How did I miss this thread?! What a CUTIE PIE.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Any update pic on this baby?.......


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> Any update pic on this baby?.......


You are so right, he deserves an update pic. I will capture and post one ASAP.


----------

